# Crystals



## Garytherefrigerationman (Nov 30, 2005)

Just finished the harvest and no crystals!!Does anyone have any tricks up thier sleeves to make it look, smell, taste better??? Help is greatly appreciated!! Need to get alot more crystals on it!!


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 30, 2005)

Im pretty sure that there is no way to put more trichs on buds after you harvested them. The most you could do is cure it for a while and maybe it will in crease potency and appearence.


----------

